

Why Russia no longer fears the West - jdimov
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/03/russia-vladimir-putin-the-west-104134.html

======
mcv
Probably a correct assessment. Plenty of people in Europe really do care
strongly about human rights and justice and all that, but when push comes to
shove, too often money wins. Especially when it comes to Russia. Too many
countries are all too eager to please Russia, to take and hide the money of
its corrupt elite, to do whatever Moscow wants in order to get Russian gas,
etc.

We need to realize that Russia is unbelievably corrupt. And Putin doesn't
care; the only thing that matters to him is that Russia becomes a superpower
again, with him at the helm.

We should be cutting ties with Russia, but we want their gas and their
business.

------
cafard
The way it did in 1956, when it suppressed the Hungarian revolution, or 1968
when it put down the Prague Spring?

~~~
CmonDev
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SBo0akeDMY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SBo0akeDMY)

------
matryoshka
Russia never played by the rules. Russia wants to be feared and respected at
all cost. Russia wants an image of a masculine and all knowing power. I love
my motherland but like a parent it can be overbearing and wrong. It won't
admit any wrong-doing. It goes back to the power ego.

------
MrSwiss
Pretty interesting I just got an email from a .ru with a zip attachment called
fax.zip (7kb) saying I had a fax from a friend, and a link to some .ru site.

Probably a coincidence, just wanted to mention it. Curious if anyone else
received the same.

~~~
cafard
I get so many bogus attachments in my spam filter that I've quit noticing what
country they're from.

What is new is a string of email bounces: somebody is spamming Russians with
Louis Vuitton, Dior, etc. etc. ads, and with my work email in the "Reply-To"
line. I'll be happy when they move on.

~~~
MrSwiss
Wow, that sounds like a nightmare, are you able to trace back the original
sender?

